# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Adminsitratorit Albo!

## deshmuesi

I nderuar Adminsitrator. Ju kam derguar nje mesazh me imael, ku ju kerkoj qe te zbatoni regullat e forumit, pa anshemri. Edhe pse ju me pezulluat pa te drejte, perseri une qendroj ne kerkesen time legjitime. Kerkoj qe emri im dhe shkrimet e mia, te cilat jane mare nga moderatori i faqes katolike dhe jane  keqperdorur per qellmet e tij hakmarse dhe te verbra, te hiqen mennjehere nga kjo faqe.  Fakti i kesaj kerkese nuk eshte se cfar dhe si me quan apo me gjykon moderatori  i faqes katolike,  kjo eshte detyra e tij, (si misionar e erresires qe eshte). Une kembengul sepse kam te drejten ligjore qe te mos lejoj askend te me fyje dhe gjykoje per besimin tim ne Krisht. Te pakten keshtu thone regullat e ketij forumi. Kjo teme e ketij moderatori edhe pse eshte mbyllur, une kerkoj qe nga kjo teme e mbyllur apo e hapur( sme intereson fare), te hiqet shkrimi dhe emeri im, pasi moderatori po fyen personin tim. Mendoj se do te beni detyren tuaj si adminsitrator. Jam ne pritje. ju peroshendes per mirkutpimin.

----------


## Diella1

O deshmuesi, ti je i padrejte ne kerkesen tende. Mos harro se edhe ti i more postimet e Albos e i dhe pergjigje si deshe ketu ne forumin protestant, e nuk t'u ankua njeri. Kur Toni erdhi te debatonte, shkrimet e tij ne lidhje sqaruese per temen ne fjale, u fshine e ai s'kishte c'te bente tjeter, pervec se t'a transferonte ne komunitetin katolik, qe pergjigjet te ishin te verteta dhe njerezit t'a lexojne te verteten pa pengesa e te plote deri ne fund.

----------


## deshmuesi

Diella me lejo tju them se ku ju paragjykoni, dhe ku ende vazhdoni te gjykoni gabim. Une mora diskutimin tim qe bera me Albon, dhe jo postet  e Albos. Pra une kam te drejte qe te mar DISKUTIMIN TIM, dhe ska rendesi me ke kam diskutuar. Ndersa moderatori juaj, u tregua i pabese dhe hakmares (tipik farise). Ai i mori shkrimet e mia, ku ai skishte asnje lidhje fare me to, dhe i vendosi ne "PERONEN E RELIGJIONIT TUAJ,  dhe i "KRYQEZOI  SI HERETIK.. A eshte  derjte kjo???  
  Megjithate une ju pergjigja shkrimeve te tij me qetesi dhe pa gjykim. Ndersa ai i fshiu, sepse ballafaqimi qe une i beja shkrimeve te tij me biblen, nxirnin gafat qe ai kishte shkrojtur. Ateher ruga me e shkurter eshte, FSHIJI. Sa per shkrimet qe ju fshine ne faqen tone, une skam aspak gisht se nuk jam moderator. Po keshtu une nuk e gjykoj moderatorin tuaj , se perse ai me quan heretik, kjo eshte pergjegjesia e tij. Une kerkoj qe ai te heqe shkrimin dhe emrin tm, nga kjo teme , dhe le te shkruaje cfar te doje. Meqense solle Albon si shembull, po te them se,  une ne shkrimet e mia, ne asnje resht dhe ne asnje fjale nuk e kam quajtur  heretik si dhe nuk e kam fyer aspak besimin dhe religjionin e tij. Seps kam frike ta bej kete, dhe ky eshte regulli i forumit, qe askush nuk ka te drejte te fyeje personin dhe besimin e tij. 
 Moderatorit tuaj, ju fshine shkrime sepse ishin  fyese  dhe provokuese, duke na quajtur heretike, shkatrimtare te kishave, e tjera gafa si keto.
 Une kam te drejte  te kerkoj qe te zbatohen regullat e forumit, por nuk mund te luftoj me ju, sepse nuk eshte kjo detyra dhe qellimi im. Ne te gjitha shkrimet e mia, une nuk merem me gjykim personash dhe besimesh. Une shpall biblen, dhe nese moderatori juaj u hodh ne sulm, kjo ndodhi sepse ai u ballafaqua fuqishem me fjelan profetike, dhe pa se si shkermoqeshin mesimet e tij te shtremta dhe me pergjegjesi per ate, dhe ata qe i digjojne dhe i besojne.
 Te pershendes Diella dhe te ftoj te gjykosh drejt.

----------


## Diella1

Deshmuesi, sic e di une dhe per sa e kam ndjekur debatin tuaj, Tonit nuk ju fshine postimet per fyerje, por sepse sipas moderatorit tuaj, ato ishin 'propagande katolike', kur ne te vertete ato shkrime ishin te rendesishme per sqarimin e debatit. Kjo eshte dhe arsyeja qe Toni kaloi ne forumin katolik, ku edhe ai, sikur ti, mori diskutimin qe beri me ty, dhe nje njeri ka te drejte te pergjigjet, se mos harro, dhe ti po shperndaje mendimet e tuaja, pasi ia fshite postimet, ne nje kohe kur nuk e linit te pergjigjej. Te pershendes dhe une ty, e te uroj per drite ne Krisht!

----------


## deshmuesi

Meqense ti Diella ka mare persiper te mborsh moderatorin tend, ateher te pyes:Nese ti  e konsideron si veprim jo te mire te moderatorit tone qe i fshiu shkrimet Tonit, ateher kur Toni pretendon se eshte besimtar, a mund te pergjigjej me  te njejten monedhe???  
 Ke te besoj????
 "Me meterin qe matni, me ate edhe do te matni".

----------


## Diella1

Ai nuk po pergjigjet me te njejten monedhe, por po con drejtesine deri ne fund - eshte e drejte qe kush lexon debatin qe ti ke hedhur per diskutim, te marre pergjigjet deri ne fund e te informohet, pa censure, sic po benit ju ne forumin tuaj....

----------


## Albo

deshmuesi, e mesove tani perse ekziston nje rregull ne forumin shqiptar qe vetem anetaret qe i perkasin nje besimi te caktuar mund te shkruajne ne ate forum?

Ti erdhe e diskutove ne forumin orthodhoks edhe perse nuk i perket ketij besimi. I more e kopjove shkrimet e biseden qe beme bashke ne forumin protestant. Une as te nderhyra e as nuk te pengova, por te lashe te shprehesh e komentosh fjalet e mia ashtu si ti e pe per mbare, pa marre pergjigje nga une. Je ne forumin tend protestant e shprehesh si te duash. Kur toni iu bashkua diskutimit me ty ne ate teme, ti u gezove dhe fillove te diskutosh me te. Kur ai beri te njejten gje me shkrimet e mia duke kopjuar shkrimet e tua ne forumin katolik, ti vjen e ankohesh ne forum se si guxon ai te beje nje gje te tille.

Cdo anetar i forumit eshte i lire te komentoje mendimin tend e te kujtdo ashtu si gjithe mendimet qe ne shprehim si anetare ne forum jane publike per kedo qe ti lexoje e citoje. Ashtu sic kam une te drejte te gjykoj besimin e mendimin tend, ashtu ke edhe ti te drejte te gjykosh besimin tim, ashtu ka edhe toni te drejte te gjykoje mendimin e besimin tend. Pak rendesi ka nese te vjen mire ty apo jo. Nuk ekziston nje rregull ne forum ku anetaret e forumit nuk duhet te shprehin mendimin e tyre lirshem dhe te mendojne ndryshe nga te tjeret. Misioni i forumit eshte levrimi lirshem i mendimit shqiptar dhe krijimi i hapesirave per gjithe komunitetet fetare qe te mesojne mbi besimin e tyre.

Kjo eshte arsyeja qe ekziston nje rregull ne forumin shqiptar qe cdo besimtar shkruan vetem ne forumin e komunitetit te tij fetar. Pike! Mund te lexosh ne heshtje cfare mendojne besimet e tjera por nuk mund te diskutosh me ta pasi ajo qe ti beson eshte ndryshe nga ajo qe ai tjetri beson. Po ta kishe respektuar kete rregull, nuk do te ishe perjashtuar nga forumi e nuk do te ishte krijuar gjithe kjo katraulle qe te ka shqetesuar kaq shume. Respekto rregullat e forumit se jane krijuar per te te ndihmuar ty si anetar qe te mos biesh ne keqkuptime te tilla.

Albo

----------


## deshmuesi

> deshmuesi, e mesove tani perse ekziston nje rregull ne forumin shqiptar qe vetem anetaret qe i perkasin nje besimi te caktuar mund te shkruajne ne ate forum?
> 
> Ti erdhe e diskutove ne forumin orthodhoks edhe perse nuk i perket ketij besimi. I more e kopjove shkrimet e biseden qe beme bashke ne forumin protestant. Une as te nderhyra e as nuk te pengova, por te lashe te shprehesh e komentosh fjalet e mia ashtu si ti e pe per mbare, pa marre pergjigje nga une. Je ne forumin tend protestant e shprehesh si te duash. Kur toni iu bashkua diskutimit me ty ne ate teme, ti u gezove dhe fillove te diskutosh me te. Kur ai beri te njejten gje me shkrimet e mia duke kopjuar shkrimet e tua ne forumin katolik, ti vjen e ankohesh ne forum se si guxon ai te beje nje gje te tille.
> 
> Cdo anetar i forumit eshte i lire te komentoje mendimin tend e te kujtdo ashtu si gjithe mendimet qe ne shprehim si anetare ne forum jane publike per kedo qe ti lexoje e citoje. Ashtu sic kam une te drejte te gjykoj besimin e mendimin tend, ashtu ke edhe ti te drejte te gjykosh besimin tim, ashtu ka edhe toni te drejte te gjykoje mendimin e besimin tend. Pak rendesi ka nese te vjen mire ty apo jo. Nuk ekziston nje rregull ne forum ku anetaret e forumit nuk duhet te shprehin mendimin e tyre lirshem dhe te mendojne ndryshe nga te tjeret. Misioni i forumit eshte levrimi lirshem i mendimit shqiptar dhe krijimi i hapesirave per gjithe komunitetet fetare qe te mesojne mbi besimin e tyre.
> 
> Kjo eshte arsyeja qe ekziston nje rregull ne forumin shqiptar qe cdo besimtar shkruan vetem ne forumin e komunitetit te tij fetar. Pike! Mund te lexosh ne heshtje cfare mendojne besimet e tjera por nuk mund te diskutosh me ta pasi ajo qe ti beson eshte ndryshe nga ajo qe ai tjetri beson. Po ta kishe respektuar kete rregull, nuk do te ishe perjashtuar nga forumi e nuk do te ishte krijuar gjithe kjo katraulle qe te ka shqetesuar kaq shume. Respekto rregullat e forumit se jane krijuar per te te ndihmuar ty si anetar qe te mos biesh ne keqkuptime te tilla.
> 
> Albo


 I nderuar Adminsitrator!
 Ne radhe te pare une kam nje emer ketu ne forum, dhe eshte e udhes qe ti te me drejtohesh me emer, edhe pse ste pelqen.  Ta kam thene edhe ta them, se nuk eshte e lehte te jesh adminsitrator.  Por ky eshte problemi yt.  Ti vazhdon ende ne menyren tende te njeanshme. Une nuk po them se moderatori katolik,beri gabim qe  mori shkrimet e mia dhe po i diskuton ne faqen e tij. Jo. Keshtu te pelqen ty  ta trajtosh.  Por meqense ti nuk e "kupton" se ku qendron problemi, pot a them per te shumten here. Askush nuk ka te drejte qe te gjykoje besimin e tjetrit dhe ta fyeje ate pesonalisht per shkak te besimit, pavareisht se ku shkruan. Moderatori katolik le te mendoj si te doje dhe cfar te doje rreth shkrimeve te mia, kjo nuk me shqeteson fare. Por ai nuk ka te drejte te vere emrin tim ne "gozhdenkatolike" dhe ta etiktetoje besimin tim dhe mua personalsiht, HERETIK . A eshte e regullt kjo gje????? 
 Une i mora shkrimet qe ne diksutuam, por  ne te gjitha shkrimet e mia nuk do te gjesh fjalet: Albo  eshte HERETIK dhe orthodhoksia eshte HERETIZEM.  Ti mendon se une i ha komentet e tua te njeaneshme??????
  Ti edhe pse je adminsitratori, nuk ke te drejte qe te sheklesh rregullat e forumit. Ti me pezullove pa te drejte dhe mbajte ane, kjo sepse te erdhi rasti ne dore. . Bile vazhdon te mbash ane, duke e lene temen e moderatorit katolik, ende ne kete faqe. Une e kuptoj se kjo ju jep gezim juve, sepse besimet jashte religjionit tuaj i quani herezi. Por mua sme "prishet gjiza", ka then nje koke e mencur andej nga anet tuaja.   
 Ne diskutuam bashke dhe ti  me "kercenove" disa here se do ti fshije shkrimet e mia, gjasme se denigronin diskutimin. Por qe ne fakt te gjitha shkrimet e mia ishin plotesisht simbas bibles. Pra une ju them se, te dy ju, admin. e moder. asqe me behet vone se si me quani heretik apo henrik. Une ju kam ballafaquar vetem me shkrimet biblike. Dhe nese ju i fshini e  pezulloni keto shkrime apo i quani heretike,  kjo tregon friken qe bibla ju kall ne zemer. 
  Shiko cfar thote z.Diella me siper: 

 "Ai ( moderatori katolik)nuk po pergjigjet me te njejten monedhe, por po con drejtesine deri ne fund - eshte e drejte qe kush lexon debatin qe ti ke hedhur per diskutim, te marre pergjigjet deri ne fund e te informohet, pa censure, sic po benit ju ne forumin tuaj...."  

Ja pra hakmarja per ju eshte drejtesi. Kete bibla e quan: drejtesia e farisenjve.  Por kam nje peytje direkte per ju  z.adminsitrator. Si do te veproje ti, sikur shkrimet qe une mora nga faqja juaj,   ti emertoja me tiullin: " Orthodhoksia dhe Albo heretiku"?
   Nuk mendoj se do ta lejoje nje shkrim te tille dhe do te me flisje keshtu. Ju  do ta kishit fshire me te shpejte nje shkrim te tille, sepse ne fakt e meriton nje veprim te tille me te vertete te drejte.  
  Te pershendes fort i nderuar  z. adminsitrator dhe beje detyren me drejtesi. Te lutem edhe njehere me miresjellje: Hiq emrin tim nga faqja katolike, se fyhet besimi im dhe emrin im.Por.....si te duash...

----------


## Diella1

Pse deshmuesi, drejtesia eshte hakmarrje?!!!! Te besh nje veprim te drejte - te nxjerresh te verteten ne drite, qenka hakmarrje?!!!! A nuk erdhi Jezusi per te vene drejtesine ne toke, edhe kete e quan ti hakmarrje!!!!

----------


## toni77_toni

> I nderuar Adminsitrator!
>   Askush nuk ka te drejte qe te gjykoje besimin e tjetrit dhe ta fyeje ate pesonalisht per shkak te besimit, pavareisht se ku shkruan. .





> moderatori  i faqes katolike,  kjo eshte detyra e tij, (*si misionar e erresires qe eshte*). .


faleminderit deshmuesi, unë "misionar e erresires" ndersa ti misionar i "drites" por drite ne sjelljet dhe shkrimet tua s'po shihet. Ti po me quan "misionar i erresires" pavarsisht se thua se _"Askush nuk ka te drejte qe te gjykoje besimin e tjetrit dhe ta fyeje ate pesonalisht.."!_

Pikerishit ky është problemi yt, lexoje sa fyes qe je! Ti zoteri asnjeher nuk e sheh veten dhe krenarine qe ke, kjo cdoher do te sjelle probleme ne cdo vend dhe kohe - kudo ti qendron. 

Ndresa sa i perket asaj qe keni kerkuar, unë as qe pretendoj te nderhyj ne rrolin dhe vendimet qe i merr ADMIN apo SMOD , thjeshte, une kam dhene pergjigjet e mia dhe te besimit tim ne thenjet tua qe akuzon besimin tim dhe te Kishes qe une i perkas, dhe kete e kam be te komuniteti im. Kjo ka ndodhur si pasoje pasi qe mua më jan fshi shkrimet tek komuniteti protestant,  dhe une kur verejta se po fshihen shkrimet e mia qe deshmova arsyet e besimit, natyrisht se edhe u terhjeka nga debati. Mirepo, edhe pasi une u terhjeka nga debati, dhe kete e bera publike ne at faqe, ti zoteri vazhdove duke me cituar mua dhe duke ja marue qefin vetit me shkrime tua, kjo ishte e njeanshme dhe jo korekt. Mendon ti se ishte e drejt qe ne njeren ane t'me fshihen shkrimet, dhe t'me kerkcnohet moderatori qe une mos te shkruaj me aty, ndersa ti ne anen tjeter te vazhdosh duke me citue mue dhe duke me dhene pergjigje mua? Ndersa une nuk kisha mundesi te pergjigjna, ishte e pa mundur! Kjo eshte drejtesia jote? Zoteri, sikurse te ishe ti i drejt dhe i sjellshem, kur mua mu fshine shkrimet, kur une u paralajmrova qe mos te shkruaj me aty, ti nuk u dasht t'me citosh mua, dhe ta permedsh emrin tim ne at temë ne vazhdim duke shkrue sipas deshirave tua, por* ty te mungoj kjo drejtesi dhe sinqeritet*. Pastaj, natyrisht se une kam shkrue ne komunitetin tim duke dhene pergjigje dhe mendoj se eshte e drejte e imja.

----------


## Albo

> Une i mora shkrimet qe ne diksutuam, por ne te gjitha shkrimet e mia nuk do te gjesh fjalet: Albo eshte HERETIK dhe orthodhoksia eshte HERETIZEM. Ti mendon se une i ha komentet e tua te njeaneshme??????


Je i lire te shprehesh ne kete forum qe besimi i Albos apo Albo eshte heretik, nese kjo eshte ajo qe ti beson apo kjo eshte ajo qe nje besim i caktuar beson. Kjo eshte liria jote e fjales dhe nuk ka asnje gje te keqe. Nese ti e merr si "ofendim personal", ky eshte problemi yt dhe jo i atij katolikut apo orthodhoksit qe te drejtohet ne kete menyre. Ne kete forum ne nuk mundohemi te kufizojme e censurojme mendimin e lire te njerezve per te qene "politikisht korrekte" qe te mos i ngelet qejfi Albo, tonit apo deshmuesit.

Po ta perseris edhe njehere, a do te kish ndodhur e gjitha kjo qe ndodhi nese ti do te kishe zgjedhur te respektoje rregulloren e forumit e te shkruaje vetem ne forumin e komunitetit tend?

Sigurisht qe jo. Ky eshte leksioni qe duhet te marresh nga kjo qe ndodhi. Dhe kjo eshte arsyeja qe nuk e shikon Albon te shkruaje ne asnje nga forumet e tjera te krishtera, jo se nuk kam gje per te thene, por se e di qe te gjitha diskutimet degjenerojne ne kete menyre. Nese je i interesuar te mesosh per besimin e te krishtereve te tjere, mund te lexosh ne heshtje postimet ne forumet e tyre pa qene nevoja te shkruash e replikosh.

Albo

----------

